# [Eggdrop/TCL] Moxquizz Problem



## lordennon (8. Februar 2004)

*moxquizz installationshilfe*

Servus,

ich habe mir mal das o.g. Script besorgt. Habs dann in meinem Eggy reladen, aber ich bekomme da immer eine Fehlermeldung beim starten ;(

Vielleicht weiß hier einer mehr ;=)

Hier die ganze Startmeldung:



> Eggdrop v1.6.15 (C) 1997 Robey Pointer (C) 2003 Eggheads
> [04:47] --- Loading eggdrop v1.6.15 (Sun Feb  8 2004)
> [04:47] Listening at telnet port 3333 (all)
> [04:47] Module loaded: dns
> ...



Was hat das mit dem Temp Dir aufsich ?


----------



## Thorsten Ball (8. Februar 2004)

Das bedeutet dass du kein "Temp"-Verzeichnis in dem Ordner hast, in dem die ausführbare eggdrop Datei liegt. Also wechsel in das Verzeichnis und mach "mkdir temp". Obwohl
das auch was anderes sein kann. Dazu müsstest du schaun was du in deiner eggdrop.conf
als Temp-Verzeichnis definiert hast und das dann generieren.

Thorsten


----------



## lordennon (8. Februar 2004)

jo hat geklappt 

jetzt wieder ein neues Prob ;(

Der joint automatisch den chan #quiz.de

Wie entferne ich den ? 



> set quizconf(quizchannel)        "#chan"



dort habe ich am anfang schon einen anderen chan eingetragen, aber das scheint nicht das richtige zu sein. 

Wo macht man das ?


----------



## lordennon (10. Februar 2004)

Weiß das keiner ? Ich bin doch hier sicherlich nicht der einzgiste, der das Quiz benutzt


----------



## stylus (7. März 2004)

Hi,

das geht bei moxxquiz alles "ein wenig anders" 

Ein Eintrag in den Configs bringt da zunächst wenig, weil die eigentlichen Informationen in einer internen Datenbank gespeichert werden. Der sicherste Weg ist, nach dem Start diesen befehl einzugeben:

   !quizto <chan> - move quiz to <chan> (without leaving the channel)

moxxquiz merkt sich dann, in welchem Channel er aktiv ist.

Im Übrigen empfehle ich dringend das Lesen der Datei "README", die beim Quiz mitgeliefert wird 

Bye


----------



## moxquizzer (23. Juli 2010)

Hier bekommst du ein update zum moxquizz: http://moxquiz.bplaced.net/homepage/?seite=download


----------

